# Installation SDL et SFML



## mac-fab (29 Mars 2011)

Bonjour,

Alors voila j'essaie d'installer les 2 librairies SDL et SFML sur mon mac pour faire cela je suis les instructions fournies sur le site officiel de la librairie puis je créé un projet de test sous xcode pour le compiler afin de tester et dans les deux cas je me retrouve avec un message d'erreur quasi similaire pour mes deux tests : 

pbxcp: warning: couldn't strip: /Users/snnooze/Desktop/langages/c++/sfml/test/build/Release/test.app/Contents/Frameworks/sfml-system.framework/Versions/A/sfml-system: No such file or directory

(là c'est la réponse pour sfml)

Sauriez vous ce que je dois faire pour faire fonctionner ces librairies ?

Une chose étrange est le fait que lorsque je passe en mode debug pour la compilation je n'ai pas d'erreur et cela fonctionne pour sfml mais en mode release là ça plante.

Merci.


----------



## Céroce (29 Mars 2011)

Edite ta target > Build Settings et compare les chemins d'inclusion des frameworks en mode Debug et Release.

En mode Debug, ça doit être bon, et pas en mode Release.


----------



## mac-fab (29 Mars 2011)

J'ai beau avoir fouiné un peu partout dans les menus je ne trouve pas trop comment faire ça tu pourrais me donner plus de précisions s'il te plait? désolé je débute avec xcode.

Je suis sous xcode 3

Merci.


----------



## ntx (29 Mars 2011)

Clic droit sut ta cible, Get Info

Comment as-tu ajouté ton framework à ton projet ?


----------



## mac-fab (29 Mars 2011)

Ok je vais essayer de faire ça.

En fait j'ai juste installé les librairies et les templates xcode et j'ai créé un nouveau projet et compilé.

Pour SDL j'ai l'erreur dans les deux modes et pour SFML j'ai l'érreur qu'en mode release.


----------



## mac-fab (31 Mars 2011)

Alors voila, juste pour dire que en copiant le framework dans l'application de destination dans le dossier framework puis en compilant après cela fonctionne.
Il doit apparemment y avoir un moyen d'automatiser cela faut que je trouve lequel.

Merci.


----------



## ntx (31 Mars 2011)

Ajouter une phase Copy à ta cible de compilation


----------



## mac-fab (31 Mars 2011)

Oui merci


----------

